# what are these old Lionel trains worth?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Before posting in the classifides - who can give me true market value for this?
A and B (dummy) units - cars and a box of track.
All found in a deceased father's attic....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well for one they are Marx not Lionel so that drops it abit. The engine is an earlier litho version and the cars are the tin litho cars that were the standards on most sets. Overall they make a nice set. Value? Is the engine running? Have all the bits intact? Are the cars illuminated? Most were there'd be a roller under the truck if so. Depending on condition the engines could be between $40-$70+ each, the cars $15-$40 each depending on condition and whos bidding. I already have the cars I payed about $25 apiece but I have the later plastic version of the engine and I paid $45 for it. A survey of Marx stuff on Ebay will give you a good idea of street value. The world of Marxism is an interesting place.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Well for one they are Marx not Lionel so that drops it abit. The engine is an earlier Mogul version and the cars are the tin litho cars that were the standards on most sets. Overall they make a nice set. Value? Is the engine running? Have all the bits intact? Are the cars illuminated? Most were there'd be a roller under the truck if so. Depending on condition the engine could be between $40-$70+, the cars $15-$40 each depending on condition and whos bidding. I already have the cars I payed about $25 apiece but I have the later plastic version of the engine and I paid $45 for it. 

What he said.


----------

